# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη] Τροφοδοτικό Οθόνης

## vagos_89

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Θα ήθελα κάποιες συμβουλές αν μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος. Η οθόνη του υπολογιστή μου ενώ δούλευε κανονικά, όταν πατησα το κουμπί να την ανοίξω δεν ανοιγε. Πήρα το ρίσκο να την ανοίξω, εβγαλα το τροφοδοτικό και ειδα πως όταν βάζω το το καλωδιο του ρευματος το τροφοδοτικό αρχίζει και ζεσταινεται πολυ στο σημειο που ειναι συνδεμενοι οι πυκνωτες. Υπάρχει περιπτωση να ειναι καμενοι καποιοι πυκνωτες και να μην δουλευει;; Θα μπορουσε  καποιος να μου πει πως να ξεκινισω και τι να κοιταξω;; Ευχαριστω!

----------


## vp74

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Θα ήθελα κάποιες συμβουλές αν μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος. Η οθόνη του υπολογιστή μου ενώ δούλευε κανονικά, όταν πατησα το κουμπί να την ανοίξω δεν ανοιγε. Πήρα το ρίσκο να την ανοίξω, εβγαλα το τροφοδοτικό και ειδα πως όταν βάζω το το καλωδιο του ρευματος το τροφοδοτικό αρχίζει και ζεσταινεται πολυ στο σημειο που ειναι συνδεμενοι οι πυκνωτες. Υπάρχει περιπτωση να ειναι καμενοι καποιοι πυκνωτες και να μην δουλευει;; Θα μπορουσε  καποιος να μου πει πως να ξεκινισω και τι να κοιταξω;; Ευχαριστω!


Ξέχασες να μας γράψεις το μοντέλο της οθόνης. Άλλαξε όλους τους πυκνωτές φουσκωμένους ή όχι. Και αν μπορείς βγάλε μια φωτό.

----------


## vagos_89

> Ξέχασες να μας γράψεις το μοντέλο της οθόνης. Άλλαξε όλους τους πυκνωτές φουσκωμένους ή όχι. Και αν μπορείς βγάλε μια φωτό.

----------


## vagos_89

> 


Η οθόνη είναι fujitsu siemens scenicview A-17 model: L7ZA. Ζεσταίνεται εκεί που φαίνονται οι πυκνωτές ο ενας διπλα στον αλλο και αρχίζει να βγάζει μια μυρωδιά οταν το βάζω στο ρευμα. Σ'ευχαριστω θα προσπαθήσω να τους αλλάξω να δω τι θα γίνει.

----------


## vagos_89

Φανταζομαι εννοείς να αλλαξω μονο τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτες;;

----------


## vagos_89

ο ενας απ αυτους είνια καπως ετσι. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι απ αυτον η ζημια;

----------


## ezizu

Αυτός ο πυκνωτής είναι κατεστραμένος και σίγουρα προκαλεί πρόβλημα.
Άλλαξε προληπτικά όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνώτες,όπως σου έγραψε και ο Βαγγέλης (vp74), το κόστος είναι σχετικά μικρό. 
Να βάλεις όμως οπωσδήποτε πυκνωτές με θερμοκρασία αντοχής τους105C .
Πιθανών το πρόβλημα να είναι μόνο οι ηλεκτρολιτικοί πυκνωτές.
Αν συνεχίζει να μην λειτουργεί και μετά την αλλαγή των πυκνωτών ,ξαναγράψε.

----------


## vagos_89

> Αυτός ο πυκνωτής είναι κατεστραμένος και σίγουρα προκαλεί πρόβλημα.
> Άλλαξε προληπτικά όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνώτες,όπως σου έγραψε και ο Βαγγέλης (vp74), το κόστος είναι σχετικά μικρό. 
> Να βάλεις όμως οπωσδήποτε πυκνωτές με θερμοκρασία αντοχής τους105C .
> Πιθανών το πρόβλημα να είναι μόνο οι ηλεκτρολιτικοί πυκνωτές.
> Αν συνεχίζει να μην λειτουργεί και μετά την αλλαγή των πυκνωτών ,ξαναγράψε.


Ok σας ευχαριστω και τους δυο!  :Smile:

----------


## vp74

Για την μυρωδιά ίσως είναι από το πηνίο ίσως από τα ολοκληρωμένα πάνω στην ψύκτρα. Μιας και θα πας πάρε και αυτά τα 2 και μια ασφαλειούλα καβάτζα.

----------


## vagos_89

> Για την μυρωδιά ίσως είναι από το πηνίο ίσως από τα ολοκληρωμένα πάνω στην ψύκτρα. Μιας και θα πας πάρε και αυτά τα 2 και μια ασφαλειούλα καβάτζα.


Οταν λες τα 2; τα δυο ολοκληρωμεναστη ψύκτρα; η τα ολοκληρωμένα και το πηνιο; (τα ολοκληρωμενα τα ζηταω με τον κωδικο που μου γραφεις; τι ειναι σταθεροποιητές :Wink:

----------


## vp74

Τα 2 εννοώ 2x_FMB29L_ rectifiers (διοδάκια είναι) στην ψύκτρα επάνω. Το πηνιάκι πάρτο προεραιτικά (ενώνει 2 πυκνωτάκια από την κάτω μεριά αν δεις ).  :Wink:  Ναι ζήτα τα έτσι, αν βγάλεις τους πυκνωτές θα δεις τι γράφουν τα ολοκληρωμένα επάνω.

----------


## ezizu

> Για την μυρωδιά ίσως είναι από το πηνίο ίσως από τα ολοκληρωμένα πάνω στην ψύκτρα. Μιας και θα πας πάρε και αυτά τα 2 και μια ασφαλειούλα καβάτζα.





> Τα 2 εννοώ 2x_FMB29L_ rectifiers (διοδάκια είναι) στην ψύκτρα επάνω. Το πηνιάκι πάρτο προεραιτικά (ενώνει 2 πυκνωτάκια από την κάτω μεριά αν δεις ).  Ναι ζήτα τα έτσι, αν βγάλεις τους πυκνωτές θα δεις τι γράφουν τα ολοκληρωμένα επάνω.


Λογικά η ασφάλεια δεν είναι καμμένη, γιατί αν ήταν καμμένη απλά δεν θα υπήρχε θερμότητα (λόγω έλλειψης ρεύματος) στο σημείο που αναφέρει. 
Όσο αφορά το συγκεκριμένο πηνίο που αναφέρεις ,στο σημείο του κυκλώματος που βρίσκεται, είναι πολύ σπάνιο (έως σχεδόν απίθανο στο συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό) να καεί και βέβαια η δουλειά του δεν είναι να ενώνει απλά τους δύο πυκνωτές. 
Η μυρωδιά μπορεί να οφείλεται και στον σκασμένο πυκνωτή.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα εξαρτήματα πάνω στις ψύκτρες, μια τα αναφέρεις (σωστά) ως διόδους και μια ολοκληρωμένα.
Είναι δίοδοι Schottky και συγκεκριμένα μέσα στο ίδιο κέλυφος είναι δύο δίοδοι με κοινή την κάθοδό τους που παρεμπιπτόντως εύκολα μπορούν να ελεγχθούν-μετρηθούν. 

Ας ξεκινήσει αλλάζοντας όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές (εκτός τον μεγάλο) και αν συνεχίσει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα ξαναγράφει.


Στην προσπάθεια επισκευής γενικά νομίζω, δεν είναι σωστή λογική να αλλάζονται διάφορα εξαρτήματα, χωρίς καν να γίνονται οι όποιες (πολύ εύκολα) εφικτές, αλλά και απαραίτητες, μετρήσεις .
Δηλαδή με την μέθοδο του υποπτεύομαι για τους χ-ψ λόγους,(π.χ. δεν μου αρέσει οπτικά, ή επειδή ζεσταίνεται, ή διάβασα κάτι αντίστοιχο στο τάδε forum κ.ο.κ.), κάποια  εξαρτήματα και τα αλλάζω προληπτικά (αν εξαιρέσουμε τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές) και σαφέστατα είναι λάθος ιδιαίτερα στις περιπτώσεις που τα ύποπτα εξαρτήματα είναι πολύ εύκολα μετρήσιμα, όπως οι συγκεκριμένες δίοδοι (ασχέτως κόστους ανταλλακτικών).
Η άποψή μου φιλικά.

----------

FILMAN (18-03-14), JOUN (18-03-14), windmill82 (19-03-14)

----------


## vagos_89

> Λογικά η ασφάλεια δεν είναι καμμένη, γιατί αν ήταν καμμένη απλά δεν θα υπήρχε θερμότητα (λόγω έλλειψης ρεύματος) στο σημείο που αναφέρει. 
> Όσο αφορά το συγκεκριμένο πηνίο που αναφέρεις ,στο σημείο του κυκλώματος που βρίσκεται, είναι πολύ σπάνιο (έως σχεδόν απίθανο στο συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό) να καεί και βέβαια η δουλειά του δεν είναι να ενώνει απλά τους δύο πυκνωτές. 
> Η μυρωδιά μπορεί να οφείλεται και στον σκασμένο πυκνωτή.
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα εξαρτήματα πάνω στις ψύκτρες, μια τα αναφέρεις (σωστά) ως διόδους και μια ολοκληρωμένα.
> Είναι δίοδοι Schottky και συγκεκριμένα μέσα στο ίδιο κέλυφος είναι δύο δίοδοι με κοινή την κάθοδό τους που παρεμπιπτόντως εύκολα μπορούν να ελεγχθούν-μετρηθούν. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Όπως και να χει λέω να αγοράσω και τα εξαρτήματα με τις διόδους γιατί το πολύμερρο που έχω δεν έχει επιλογή για έλεγχο διόδων. Απ ότι βλέπω πανω σ'αυτά τα εξαρτήματα και στα δυο εχει ζωγραφισμένες διόδους πανω οπως λες αλλα είναι διαφορετικού τύπου, το ενα είναι MBR10100CT 620 και το αλλο  LT6225 SBL1045CT. Πειράζει αν παρω δυο ιδια;; επίσης όπως κοιταμε τη φωτο επανω στο αριστερο μέρος πισω απο τους πυκνωτές και τις δυο ασφαλειες υπάρχει μια διοδος P6KE9 1A  και είναι νομιζω καμένη γιατί το ένα ποδαρακι έχει μαυρίσει όπως και απο την κάτω όψη της πλακέτας!

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν χρειάζεται απαραίτητα επιλογή ελέγχου διόδων, μια χαρά μετράς και με το Ωμόμετρο. Σε ψηλή σκάλα, πρέπει η κάθε δίοδος να άγει με σωστή πολικότητα και να μην άγει με αντίστροφη.

----------

ezizu (18-03-14), FILMAN (18-03-14)

----------


## FILMAN

> Απ ότι βλέπω πανω σ'αυτά τα εξαρτήματα και στα δυο εχει ζωγραφισμένες διόδους πανω οπως λες αλλα είναι διαφορετικού τύπου, το ενα είναι MBR10100CT 620 και το αλλο  LT6225 SBL1045CT. Πειράζει αν παρω δυο ιδια;


Ασφαλώς και πειράζει αφού η πρώτη αντέχει 100V ενώ η άλλη μόνο 45V. Ακόμα και αυτή των 100V να πάρεις δεν είναι καλή ιδέα να τη βάλεις στη θέση αυτής που αντέχει 45V γιατί θα έχει μεγαλύτερη τάση ορθής φοράς και θα ζεσταίνεται περισσότερο. Έλεγξέ τις με πολύμετρο.



> υπάρχει μια διοδος P6KE9 1A και είναι νομιζω καμένη γιατί το ένα ποδαρακι έχει μαυρίσει όπως και απο την κάτω όψη της πλακέτας!


Το Ρ6KE9V1A είναι προστατευτικό υπέρτασης με ονομαστική τιμή 9.1V, δεν είναι δίοδος. Αν είναι καμμένο θα εμφανίζει βραχυκύκλωμα (έλεγχος με πολύμετρο). Αν δεν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο πιθανότατα θα είναι εντάξει και δεν χρειάζεται να το αλλάξεις.

----------

ezizu (18-03-14)

----------


## vp74

Την ασφάλεια είπα να την πάρει αφού αλλάξει λοιπόν τους πυκνωτές και δεν γίνει τίποτα, θα άλλαζε τα διοδάκια (που είναι 2 διοδάκια λοιπόν σε ένα ολοκληρωμένο) ο Schottky δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι και από που πήραν οι δίοδοι το όνομά τους - και την ασφάλεια του είπα λοιπόν να την πάρει για καβάτζα καθώς οι κολήσεις είναι κοντινές σε αυτές τις διόδους και μπορεί να έκανε βραχυκύκλωμα μιας και το παιδί δεν ήξερε αν ο φουσκωμένος πυκνωτής δημιουργεί πρόβλημα ή όχι οπότε δεν γνωρίζω πόσο καλός είναι στις κολλήσεις και να του έριχνε την ασφάλεια.

 Τι να του πω; Τσέκαρε τις διόδους Schottky? Δεν θα ρώταγε που είναι και ποιες είναι;

To πηνίο από την άλλη στην δική μου μύριζε και μέχρι να βρω να το αλλάξω το δοκίμασα με βραχυκύκλωμα μονόκλωνου χοντρού καλωδίου. Επίσης τα 2 ζευγη Schottky στην δική μου είναι αυτά που έγραψα. Δεν τα έγραψα από forum, άνοιξα την δική μου να δω και να τα postάρω για το παιδί.
Επίσης δεν μου έχει τύχει να μυρίζει ο πυκνωτής.

----------


## vagos_89

Τυχαίνει να είμαι και στο χωριό μου αυτές τις μέρες και το κοντινότερο κατάστημα με ηλεκτρονικά ειναι στα 50 χλμ :P Θα αλλάξω αρχικά τους πυκνωτές και αν δεν έχω καποιο αποτέλεσμα θα προχωρήσω στα υπόλοιπα. αν πάλι δεν γίνει κάτι θα ξαναγράψω. Όπως και να χει σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας  :Rolleyes:

----------


## vagos_89

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξέρει κάποιος κανένα πρόγραμμα που να μπορώ να κάνω τα σχηματικά παράδειγμα του παραπάνω κυκλώματος κυκλώματος και να τα τρέχω; Έχω δοκιμάσει το psspice orcad10.5 αλλά με ζορίζει κάπως δεν βγαζω άκρη.

----------


## ezizu

> Την ασφάλεια είπα να την πάρει αφού αλλάξει λοιπόν τους πυκνωτές και δεν γίνει τίποτα, θα άλλαζε τα διοδάκια (που είναι 2 διοδάκια λοιπόν σε ένα ολοκληρωμένο) ο Schottky δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι και από που πήραν οι δίοδοι το όνομά τους - και την ασφάλεια του είπα λοιπόν να την πάρει για καβάτζα καθώς οι κολήσεις είναι κοντινές σε αυτές τις διόδους και μπορεί να έκανε βραχυκύκλωμα μιας και το παιδί δεν ήξερε αν ο φουσκωμένος πυκνωτής δημιουργεί πρόβλημα ή όχι οπότε δεν γνωρίζω πόσο καλός είναι στις κολλήσεις και να του έριχνε την ασφάλεια.
> 
>  Τι να του πω; Τσέκαρε τις διόδους Schottky? Δεν θα ρώταγε που είναι και ποιες είναι;
> 
> To πηνίο από την άλλη στην δική μου μύριζε και μέχρι να βρω να το αλλάξω το δοκίμασα με βραχυκύκλωμα μονόκλωνου χοντρού καλωδίου. Επίσης τα 2 ζευγη Schottky στην δική μου είναι αυτά που έγραψα. Δεν τα έγραψα από forum, άνοιξα την δική μου να δω και να τα postάρω για το παιδί.
> Επίσης δεν μου έχει τύχει να μυρίζει ο πυκνωτής.


Βαγγέλη απλά σε διόρθωσα, γιατί κάποια πράγματα στα ηλεκτρονικά είναι συγκεκριμένα και δεν γίνεται να τα κατανοεί και να τα αναφέρει διαφορετικά ο καθένας μας και αυτό για αποφυγή τυχών παρερμηνειών,  αποπροσανατολισμών κατά την επισκευή και γενικά μπερδεμάτων (επειδή ίσως διαβάζουν και  άνθρωποι με όχι τόσες πολλές σχετικές γνώσεις, αρχάριοι, χομπίστες κ.λ.π.).
Άλλωστε όλοι μπορεί να κάνουμε λάθος .  

Δεν εννοώ να λες τις συγκεκριμένες διόδους με τον τύπο τους (Schottky),πρέπει όμως να τις λες τουλάχιστον διόδους και όχι ολοκληρωμένα, επειδή πολύ απλά τα συγκεκριμένα εξαρτήματα δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένα κυκλώματα. 
Υπάρχουν, (πληροφοριακά), αρκετοί τύποι διόδων (π.χ. zener, Schottky, tunnel,varactor - varicap ,led κ.ο.κ.) που δεν <<βαφτίστηκαν>> απλά βάση του ονόματος αυτού που τις ανακάλυψε κ.λ.π., αλλά  βασικά επειδή δεν είναι ίδιες σαν εξαρτήματα και αυτό λόγω του ότι έχουν διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά και  καμπύλες λειτουργίας και επομένως χρησιμοποιούνται σε τελείως διαφορετικές εφαρμογές - κυκλώματα.

Το να έχει μια ασφάλεια καβάτζα δεν είναι κακό ,απλά έγραψα ότι λογικά δεν είναι καμμένη και εξήγησα τον λόγο.
Ο πυκνωτής όταν σκάσει συνήθως μυρίζει ,επειδή  πέρα από την πιθανή αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας του (και ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται ) <<ξερνάει>> και τον ηλεκτρολύτη που υπάρχει εσωτερικά του.
Αλήθεια, επειδή από τα γραφόμενά σου (και εδώ αλλά και σε άλλα ποστ σου) βγαίνει εύκολα το συμπέρασμα ότι ασχολείσαι και σε ενδιαφέρουν οι επισκευές ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών και προσπαθείς να μάθεις πράγματα και με αφορμή το "Επίσης δεν μου έχει τύχει να μυρίζει ο πυκνωτής''  θέλω να σε ρωτήσω (και αν θέλεις μου απαντάς) πόσο καιρό ασχολείσαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά και τις επισκευές ;

Τέλος, κατά πόσο είναι σωστό και λογικό κάποιος που δεν έχει γνώσεις ούτε καν ,να κολλήσει ένα απλό ηλεκτρονικό εξάρτημα και πιθανών να δημιουργεί εύκολα βραχυκυκλώματα, ή να μην ξέρει ποια και τι είναι δίοδος,αντίσταση κ.ο.κ. να ασχολείται με τις επισκευές ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών-κυκλωμάτων και ιδιαίτερα με αυτές που έχουν υψηλές και επικίνδυνες τάσεις όπως PSU, καλύτερα ας το σκεφτεί πολύ καλά ο ίδιος και ας πάρει τα όποια ρίσκα της επιλογής του. 
Εγώ πάντως σε αυτή την περίπτωση, θεωρώ ότι δεν έχει κάποιο νόημα, από ένα σημείο και μετά, η όποια συζήτηση που αφορά επισκευή  και ότι πρώτα κάποιος θα πρέπει να αποκτά τις όποιες βασικές και απαραίτητες σχετικές γνώσεις και μετά να ασχοληθεί με πολύπλοκα κυκλώματα και τις επικίνδυνες τάσεις. 

Η άποψή μου και πάντα φιλικά.

----------

FILMAN (19-03-14), vp74 (19-03-14)

----------


## vp74

Δεν ασχολούμε καιρό απλά τους πυκνωτές που είναι σκασμένοι τους αλλάζω  και όταν δω ότι είναι κάποιος όπως στην φωτό δεν βάζω πάλι το  τροφοδοτικό στο ρεύμα πριν τον αλλάξω. Γι'αυτό ίσως δεν μου έχει τύχει  να μυρίζει. ΓΙα τις διόδους έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο έχεις απλά δεν είναι  μεμονομένες είναι ένας συνδιασμός 2 διόδων σε κάθε ένα γι'αυτό και  λανθασμένα ειπώθηκαν ως κύκλωμα απλά. Δεν γνωρίζω πως να το περιγράψω.  Στην ενότητα για το fοrum έχει αναφερθεί να δημιουργηθεί μια ενότητα  ξεχωριστή για μη προχωρημένους (έστω και στο θέμα των πυκνωτών με μεγάλη  τάση ή των διόδων) όπου εκεί θα ήταν καλό θα συντονίζει ένας με αρκετές  γνωσεις και τους υπόλοιπους και να διορθώνει, δεν βγάζω τον εαυτό μου  από μέσα. Η γνώμη μου είναι πως στο site οι περισότεροι που καταλήγουν  μετά από αναζήτηση δεν γνωρίζουν πως να επισκευάσουν και από που να  αρχίσουν. Δεκτό το δίοδοι και όχι ολοκληρωμένο. Είδες όμως παρ'οτι που  το έγραψα ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα και όχι δίοδος, ταυτίστηκε το παιδί ότι  τα υπόλοιπα που είναι σε ψύκτρα είναι δίοδοι και αυτά. (Ρ6KE9V1A).

Κατά  τα άλλα έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και το post σου το διάβασα με προσοχή. Όπως  επίσης έχω διαβάσει όλα τα threads στις οθόνες και στα περισότερα είναι  πυκνωτές, ασφάλειες, mosfets και controlers ή μετασχηματιστές, κανείς  όμως δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να διαβάσει *έστω 2*  και να δει αν τα συμπτώματα είναι ίδια σε άλλα threads και να  επισκευάσει την δική του πριν postάρει το "πρόβλημα με οθόνη" δεν  "ανάβει" ή "αναβοσβήνει".

----------


## ezizu

> ....Δεκτό το δίοδοι και όχι ολοκληρωμένο. Είδες όμως παρ'οτι που  το έγραψα ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα και όχι δίοδος, ταυτίστηκε το παιδί ότι  τα υπόλοιπα που είναι σε ψύκτρα είναι δίοδοι και αυτά. (Ρ6KE9V1A).....


Βαγγέλη , αν και τώρα ξεκινάς, να σου πω ότι είναι αξιέπαινη η προσπάθεια σου και η διάθεση σου για βοήθεια.
 Απλά σαν πιο παλιός θα σου πρότεινα,εφόσον σε ενδιαφέρει το αντικείμενο, να προσπαθείς να εμπλουτίζεις τις γνώσεις σου και όσο μπορείς περισσότερο αλλά και πιο ειδικά θα έλεγα, μέσω σχετικών βιβλίων, άρθρων κ.λ.π. και να μην μένεις μόνο στα όσα γράφονται στα διάφορα forum επισκευών στο internet.  
Ενημερωτικά να σου πω ακόμα (αφού τώρα ξεκινάς ίσως δεν το ξέρεις),ότι ούτε το κέλυφος του εξαρτήματος δηλώνει απόλυτα ποιος τύπος-κωδικός και τι ακριβώς εξάρτημα είναι αυτό, για παράδειγμα το κέλυφος από τις συγκεκριμένες διόδους  χρησιμοποιείται εκτός από διόδους και σε transistor, fet, triac, thyristor, IC regulator κ.ο.κ. 

Οπότε νομίζω, καλό θα είναι όχι μόνο να επισκευάσει κάποιος το μηχάνημά του μέσω του forum, αλλά να μαθαίνει και κάποια πράγματα σωστά, εφόσον μπήκε στο κόπο, ενδιαφέρθηκε και ασχολήθηκε. :Wink:  
Φιλικά.

----------


## FILMAN

> Είδες όμως παρ'οτι που  το έγραψα ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα και όχι δίοδος, ταυτίστηκε το παιδί ότι  τα υπόλοιπα που είναι σε ψύκτρα είναι δίοδοι και αυτά. (Ρ6KE9V1A).


To transil δεν μπορεί να είναι πάνω στην ψύκτρα, όχι μόνο επειδή δεν ζεσταίνεται κατά την φυσιολογική λειτουργία του κυκλώματος (δεν περνάει ρεύμα από μέσα του), αλλά και επειδή είναι σε κυλινδρική συσκευασία ακατάλληλη για στήριξη σε ψύκτρα.

Και ναι, ας μου επιτραπεί να το αποκαλέσω "δίοδο ζένερ" αν και έχει ταχεία απόκριση και μπορεί να διαχειριστεί υψηλή στιγμιαία ισχύ. Ακόμα και αν βραχυκυκλώσει πάλι επιτυχία είχε, αφού η δουλειά του είναι να μην αφήνει την τάση στα άκρα του να ανέβει πάνω από ένα όριο, είτε ψαλιδίζοντάς την (δίοδος ζένερ είπαμε), είτε βραχυκυκλώνοντας οπότε τη μηδενίζει!

----------

ezizu (19-03-14), vp74 (19-03-14)

----------


## vp74

Oκ θα διαβάσω πιο πολύ και θα επανέλθω. Ίσως άρχισα λανθασμένα λόγω των 40-50 monitors που είχα πάρει σε τιμή ευκαιρίας (3euros την μια) και έδινα βάση μόνο στις συγκεκριμένες βλάβες τους και στις αλλαγές συγκεκριμένων εξαρτημάτων. Δεκτές οι ενστάσεις.

----------


## vagos_89

Άλλαξα όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές, το κύκλωμα δεν ζεσταίνεται όπως πριν αλλα και πάλι η οθόνη δεν ανοίγει. καμια ιδέα για να προχωρήσω;

----------


## vp74

Αν εννοείς ότι δεν ανάβει καθόλου το λαμπάκι, τότε
χωρίς ρεύμα στην οθόνη για οτιδήποτε κάνεις


τσεκάρισε  πάλι την πολικότητα στους πυκνωτές που άλλαξες, τσεκάρισε την ασφάλεια και την μεγάλη αντίσταση (άσπρο κυκλάκι) με πολύμετρο για συνέχεια. 

Για  τα εξαρτήματα με τις διπλές διόδους στην ψύκτρα τσεκάρεις με το  πολύμετρο στη θέση αντίστασης. Το κόκκινο στο κεντρικό ποδαράκι και το  μαύρο στα ακριανά εναλλάξ. Πρέπει να έχεις συνέχεια και στις 2 σταθερά. 

Μετά  το μαύρο στο κεντρικό ποδαράκι και το κόκκινο στα ακριανά  εναλλάξ, θα έχεις αμέσως για λίγο συνέχεια και πολύ γρήγορα θα πέσει η τιμή στο πολύμετρό  σου.

Τσεκάρεις και τις αντιστάσεις στα μάυρα κυκλάκια.

Όλα αυτά αν έχεις αλλάξει όλους τους πυκνωτές (όχι μόνο τον 680mf) που είχε σκάσει με καινούργιους και όχι μεταχειρισμένους.

----------


## FILMAN

> Για  τα εξαρτήματα με τις διπλές διόδους στην ψύκτρα τσεκάρεις με το  πολύμετρο στη θέση αντίστασης. Το κόκκινο στο κεντρικό ποδαράκι και το  μαύρο στα ακριανά εναλλάξ. Πρέπει να έχεις συνέχεια και στις 2 σταθερά. 
> 
> Μετά  το μαύρο στο κεντρικό ποδαράκι και το κόκκινο στα ακριανά  εναλλάξ, θα έχεις αμέσως για λίγο συνέχεια και πολύ γρήγορα θα πέσει η τιμή στο πολύμετρό  σου.


Ανάποδα. Η κοινή κάθοδος είναι στη μέση. Επίσης αν το τροφοδοτικό είναι flyback τα δυο ακριανά πόδια κάθε διπλοδιόδου θα είναι πιθανότατα γεφυρωμένα (μέσω του τυπωμένου).

----------


## vp74

Αγαπητέ Φίλιππε η κάθοδος (-) είναι κοινή και οι άνοδοι (+) είναι γεφυρωμένες όπως σωστά γράφεις.

Αλλά για να δει συνέχεια στο πολύμετρο, πρέπει να βάλει το κόκκινο του πολυμέτρου (+) στην κάθοδο της διόδου (-) και το μαύρο του πολυμέτρου (-) στν άνοδο της διόδου (+), όπως αρχικά έγραψα.

----------


## ezizu

> Αγαπητέ Φίλιππε η κάθοδος (-) είναι κοινή και οι άνοδοι (+) είναι γεφυρωμένες όπως σωστά γράφεις.
> 
> Αλλά για να δει συνέχεια στο πολύμετρο, πρέπει να βάλει το κόκκινο του πολυμέτρου (+) στην κάθοδο της διόδου (-) και το μαύρο του πολυμέτρου (-) στν άνοδο της διόδου (+), όπως αρχικά έγραψα.


Δεν είναι απόλυτο αυτό Βαγγέλη,εξαρτάται από το πολύμετρο. 
Συνήθως ισχύει έτσι όπως γράφεις τις πολικότητες, σε αναλογικό πολύμετρο. 
Σε ψηφιακό πολύμετρο όμως συνήθως είναι ανάποδα .
 Ο κόκκινος ακροδέκτης (+)του πολυμέτρου , στην άνοδο  της διόδου και ο μάυρος ακροδέκτης (-), στην κάθοδο της διόδου και έχεις κάποια ένδειξη αντίστασης (εφόσον η δίοδο είναι καλή). 
Με  αντίστροφή των ακροδεκτών (και εφόσον η δίοδος είναι καλή) δεν υπάρχει ένδειξη (δηλαδή  άπειρη αντίσταση).

----------


## vp74

Έχω  αναλογικό πολυμετράκι. Τις μετράω στην χαμηλότερη κλίμακα στην θέση αντίστασης) και χωρίς το τροφοδοτικό να έχει τάση συνεπώς χωρίς να άγει η δίοδος. Κάνω κάτι λάθος έτσι γιατί μπερδεύτηκα. Τι ρόλο παίζει το πολύμετρο; Τα ψηφιακά μετράνε ανάποδα; (μπερδεύτηκα ειλικρινά)..

----------


## ezizu

> Έχω  αναλογικό πολυμετράκι. Τις μετράω στην χαμηλότερη κλίμακα στην θέση αντίστασης) και χωρίς το τροφοδοτικό να έχει τάση συνεπώς χωρίς να άγει η δίοδος. Κάνω κάτι λάθος έτσι γιατί μπερδεύτηκα. Τι ρόλο παίζει το πολύμετρο; Τα ψηφιακά μετράνε ανάποδα; (μπερδεύτηκα ειλικρινά)..


Αν και κανονικά είναι off topic και καλό είναι τέτοιου είδους απορίες (άσχετες με τις επισκευές ) να τις γράφεις στο www.hlektronika.gr θα σου το περιγράψω με δυο λόγια (αν είναι απαραίτητο ας το μετακινήσει κάποιος διαχειριστής).
Όταν επιλέγεις μέτρηση αντίστασης σε ένα πολύμετρο, αυτό γίνεται (στην πιο απλή μορφή οργάνου) δίνοντας τάση πάνω στην αντίσταση (μέσω των ακροδεκτών του πολυμέτρου) και στην ουσία μετράς το ρεύμα που διαρρέει την αντίσταση.
Το ρεύμα είναι αντιστρόφως ανάλογο με την αντίσταση (νόμος του Ohm) και η μέτρηση αυτού του ρεύματος τελικά, απεικονίζεται σε ένα όργανο (γαλβανόμετρο-αμπερόμετρο) με την κατάλληλη όμως βαθμονομημένη κλίμακα σε Ωμ ,οπότε και η τελική ένδειξη είναι απευθείας  η τιμή της μετρούμενης αντίστασης σε Ωμ . 
Σε πιο εξελιγμένη μορφή οργάνου,γίνεται ουσιαστικά μέτρηση της πτώσης τάσης πάνω στην μετρούμενη αντίσταση, η οποία (βάση του νόμου του Ohm είναι ανάλογη της αντίστασης κ.ο.κ.) τελικά μεταφράζεται σε τιμή αντίστασης (σε αυτήν την περίπτωση υπάρχει και το κατάλληλο ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα στο πολύμετρο, όπως π.χ. παροχής σταθερού ρεύματος κ.λ.π.  ).
Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις όπως καταλαβαίνεις,οι ακροδέκτες του πολυμέτρου τροφοδοτούν με τάση (μέσω της μπαταρίας τους)*την μετρούμενη αντίσταση .


*Η μπαταρία που έχουν τα αναλογικά πολύμετρα χρειάζεται ουσιαστικά για την μέτρηση των αντιστάσεων (και κάποιον άλλων λειτουργιών μέτρησης βέβαια,αν διατίθενται από το όργανο, όπως μέτρηση hfe τρανζίστορ, διόδων, buzzer κ.λ.π.) και όχι για την μέτρηση της τάσεως ή του ρεύματος.

----------

vp74 (26-03-14)

----------


## FILMAN

> Έχω  αναλογικό πολυμετράκι. Τις μετράω στην χαμηλότερη κλίμακα στην θέση αντίστασης) και χωρίς το τροφοδοτικό να έχει τάση συνεπώς χωρίς να άγει η δίοδος. Κάνω κάτι λάθος έτσι γιατί μπερδεύτηκα. Τι ρόλο παίζει το πολύμετρο; Τα ψηφιακά μετράνε ανάποδα; (μπερδεύτηκα ειλικρινά)..


Όχι, δεν κάνεις κάτι λάθος, απλώς όπως είπε και ο Σήφης, στα αναλογικά πολύμετρα, στη μέτρηση αντιστάσεων, το κόκκινο καλώδιο είναι το - και το μαύρο το +, ενώ στα ψηφιακά το κόκκινο είναι πάντα το + (και στην κλίμακα μέτρησης αντιστάσεων). Απλώς εγώ δεν σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να αναφέρεσαι σε αναλογικό πολύμετρο!

----------

vp74 (26-03-14)

----------


## vagos_89

> Αν εννοείς ότι δεν ανάβει καθόλου το λαμπάκι, τότε
> χωρίς ρεύμα στην οθόνη για οτιδήποτε κάνεις
> 
> 
> τσεκάρισε  πάλι την πολικότητα στους πυκνωτές που άλλαξες, τσεκάρισε την ασφάλεια και την μεγάλη αντίσταση (άσπρο κυκλάκι) με πολύμετρο για συνέχεια. 
> 
> Για  τα εξαρτήματα με τις διπλές διόδους στην ψύκτρα τσεκάρεις με το  πολύμετρο στη θέση αντίστασης. Το κόκκινο στο κεντρικό ποδαράκι και το  μαύρο στα ακριανά εναλλάξ. Πρέπει να έχεις συνέχεια και στις 2 σταθερά. 
> 
> Μετά  το μαύρο στο κεντρικό ποδαράκι και το κόκκινο στα ακριανά  εναλλάξ, θα έχεις αμέσως για λίγο συνέχεια και πολύ γρήγορα θα πέσει η τιμή στο πολύμετρό  σου.
> ...


Η θέση που πρεπει να είνια το (-) των πυκνωτών είνια σκιασμένη πάνω στην πλακέτα επομένως δεν έχω κανει λάθος στην πολικότητα. οι πυκνωτές που έβαλα ήταν καινούργιοι. Οι αντιστάσεις είνια όλες εντάξει, όσο για τα εξαρτήματα με τις διπλές διόδους τα έβγλα και οταν βάζω τον κόκκινο ακροδέκτη όπως λες στο μεσαίο ποδαράκι και το μαύρο στα ακριανά εναλλάξ έχω και στις δύο συνέχεια σταθερά. Όταν όμως βάζω τον μάυρο ακροδέκτη στο μεσαίο ποδαράκι και τον κόκκινο στα ακριανά εναλλάξ δεν παίρνω απολύτως τίποτα. (έχω αναλογικό πολύμετρο και επίσης έψαξα για τα συγκεκριμένα εξαρτήματα σε 5-6 μαγαζία άλλοι μου είπαν δεν τα ξέρουμε και άλλοι πως δεν υπάρχουν πλεον τέτοια. ο καθένας δηλαδη μου λεγε το δικό του)

----------


## vp74

> Η θέση που πρεπει να είνια το (-) των πυκνωτών είνια σκιασμένη πάνω στην πλακέτα επομένως δεν έχω κανει λάθος στην πολικότητα. οι πυκνωτές που έβαλα ήταν καινούργιοι. Οι αντιστάσεις είνια όλες εντάξει, όσο για τα εξαρτήματα με τις διπλές διόδους τα έβγλα και οταν βάζω τον κόκκινο ακροδέκτη όπως λες στο μεσαίο ποδαράκι και το μαύρο στα ακριανά εναλλάξ έχω και στις δύο συνέχεια σταθερά. Όταν όμως βάζω τον μάυρο ακροδέκτη στο μεσαίο ποδαράκι και τον κόκκινο στα ακριανά εναλλάξ δεν παίρνω απολύτως τίποτα. (έχω αναλογικό πολύμετρο και επίσης έψαξα για τα συγκεκριμένα εξαρτήματα σε 5-6 μαγαζία άλλοι μου είπαν δεν τα ξέρουμε και άλλοι πως δεν υπάρχουν πλεον τέτοια. ο καθένας δηλαδη μου λεγε το δικό του)



Λογικά οι διπλοδίοδοί σου φαίνονται εντάξει με την μέτρηση. Πες μας αν ανάβει το led της οθόνης και αν μπορείς να μετρήσεις τις τάσεις εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού στους ακροδέκτες που φεύγουν προς την mainboard. Επίσης μέτρησε για συνέχεια και το εξάρτημα που είχες πει ότι είναι μαύρο σε ένα ποδαράκι και κάτω από την πλακέτα. (Ρ6KE9V1A, μέτρησέ το με το πολύμετρο αν βραχυκυκλώνει όπως σου έγραψε παραπάνω ο Φίλιππος).

----------


## vagos_89

Τελικά μία απ τις διόδους schottky ήταν καμένη. άλλαξα και τις δύο και η οθόνη δουλεύει κανονικότατα! Σας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ όλους για το χρόνο σας!  :Biggrin:

----------

